# King Kong Ain't Got Nothin' On Me....and neither does Martha!



## aziajs (Nov 30, 2008)

So, I decided to flex a little domestic muscle and make 2 different coconut cream pies (thanks Martha Stewart) and 12 red velvet cupcakes!  I am very proud of myself.  


Here is Martha's version:






*
Here is mine (I omitted the chocolate and used a pre-made Pillsbury pie crust):*














ETA:
Second pie pics
Martha Stewart -Here is Martha's version





*Here is mine.  *sigh*  The meringue didn't turn out as it should.  There is always next time.  I also added coconut "confetti" to the top:*













*Red Velvet Cupcakes*


----------



## jdechant (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow! Looks Great (and delicious)


----------



## Janice (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 30, 2008)

ahhh that looks fantastic! Thank goodness its on the screen and not in front of me!! 

I <3 coconut and those curls....*drools* looks so yummy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got skills, I'm very jealous and impressed!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope there is some left...* putting shoes back on...grabbing keys...Waiting on the address ^^^ Hurry UP!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 30, 2008)

yummm.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 30, 2008)

ooh, I'm hungry!


----------



## lipshock (Nov 30, 2008)

um, where's the cupcake?


----------



## aziajs (Nov 30, 2008)

Add pics of my second pie!


----------



## Loveleighe (Nov 30, 2008)

for a second i could swear i smelled coconut coming out of my laptop screen... all i can say is yum!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 30, 2008)

you did an excellent job. Share!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

Southern women can burn!!! And no I am not including myself I am originally from Ohio....Girl those look like they could be in a cooking magazine they are so pretty! YUMMMMMM


----------



## lipshock (Nov 30, 2008)

Azia, those pies look so good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My B-day is coming up.  Can I commission you to bake me a cake?  =)


----------



## benzito_714 (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I hope there is some left...* putting shoes back on...grabbing keys...Waiting on the address ^^^ Hurry UP!_

 
can i come? i like cakes and pies, YUM!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok!!!  Cupcakes added.


----------



## MelodyKat (Dec 1, 2008)

woohoo! i love it....they look like they came out sooo awesome!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ahhh that looks fantastic! Thank goodness its on the screen and not in front of me!! 

I <3 coconut and those curls....*drools* looks so yummy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got skills, I'm very jealous and impressed!!!_

 
Thank you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I hope there is some left...* putting shoes back on...grabbing keys...Waiting on the address ^^^ Hurry UP!_

 
I'll PM you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_for a second i could swear i smelled coconut coming out of my laptop screen... all i can say is yum!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_





 you did an excellent job. Share!_

 
Thank you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Southern women can burn!!! And no I am not including myself I am originally from Ohio....Girl those look like they could be in a cooking magazine they are so pretty! YUMMMMMM_

 
I told my father that I should do my own cooking show.  We both had a good laugh about that.  I am such an experimental cook.  Sometimes I have great success.  Other times I have great disasters.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Azia, those pies look so good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My B-day is coming up.  Can I commission you to bake me a cake?  =)_

 
Sure!  LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 

 
_woohoo! i love it....they look like they came out sooo awesome!_

 
I was happy.  It's the first time I have ever decorated cupcakes.  I'd like to take a class.  That would be fun.


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG! Those desserts look yummy!  I looove the looks of the cupcakes especially


----------



## lipshock (Dec 1, 2008)

AZIA, HOLY SHIT!

Those cupcakes look amazing!  Are they Red Velvet?  OMG, so yum!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_














AZIA, HOLY SHIT!

Those cupcakes look amazing!  Are they Red Velvet?  OMG, so yum!_

 
Thanks!  Yes ma'am.  I love red velvet.  It's so pretty.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 1, 2008)

yum  looks so tasty


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 1, 2008)

Damn.
Now I want cupcakes.
Those look TASTY!!! Good job!


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 1, 2008)

dunno why but this made me smile, which i needed. Those cupcakes look beautiful!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosasola1* 

 
_dunno why but this made me smile, which i needed. Those cupcakes look beautiful!_

 
I'm glad it could make you smile!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow...this thread is just pure torture!! LOL...EVERYTHING LOOKS AMAZING!!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 1, 2008)

those cupcakes look absolutly delicious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frocher (Dec 2, 2008)

Fantastic job, and so beautifully decorated.  Yum.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I hope there is some left...* putting shoes back on...grabbing keys...Waiting on the address ^^^ Hurry UP!_

 
I call shotgun in the ride!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 2, 2008)

Mannn... I was watching food network last night and they had red velvet cake. I want some bad!


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2008)

love the red velvet cupcakes!! you are making me hungry.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

mmmmmm red velvet!
ive never made a coconut cream pie before but now i may have to try.

(your meringue was overworked, maybe you already knew but in case you didn't that's why it didn't turn out).


----------



## aziajs (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_mmmmmm red velvet!
ive never made a coconut cream pie before but now i may have to try.

(your meringue was overworked, maybe you already knew but in case you didn't that's why it didn't turn out)._

 
No, the meringue wasn't overworked.  It never came to stiff peaks.  I beat it by hand and I don't think I did it enough.  I also don't think I cooked it over the double boiler long enough to stabilize it.


----------

